
Are you user friendly? (old) - snazz
http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/userfriendly/1
======
wkearney99
All that and it basically concludes Windows is terrible?

Really? All that just to bash Microsoft?

And X Windows being any part of a conversation about user friendly-ness is
ridiculous.

